# Fullerplast?



## Al33 (Oct 8, 2007)

I have reshaped the grip on the Chek-mate I got not long ago and now I need some Fullerplast to finish it which is what they use on their bows. Does anyone know where I can get some? I Googled it but all I can find is mail order for a gallon of it, plus accelerator, and I only need a very small amount. I was also wondering if maybe I could just finish it with polyurethane and if it would not set or blend well with the original Fullerplast finish.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 8, 2007)

You can only get it mail/internet order. You could get some Catalysed Laquer or Conversion Varnish from Sherwin
-Williams that should be compatible with it.

Or you can just use Spray on Poly in a can if you dont want to go the other way.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 8, 2007)

Al, I have never actually used Poly over fullerplast but I have used it over Thunderbird and it works. I would give it a shot because you will only be able to get gallon kits of fullerplast or the stuff from SW anyway and it would be fairly exspensive.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Lewis!


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 8, 2007)

No problemo, whatdja do to the grip by the way?


----------



## Al33 (Oct 8, 2007)

It was way to fat so I broke out the carving knives, thanks to encouraging words from our very own Oconee Dan. I have put one coat of poly on it and letting it harden up before buffing for a second, third, and 4th coats. Got it sanded down very smooth and you really cannot tell it has been modified. Sure feels a lot better to me now.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 8, 2007)

I have done that same thing on about 5 older cheapo bows I got at pawn shops or ebay. One thing I have found when using the poly is to make sure and let that last coat fully cure cause with your sweaty hand gripping the bow it will wear it right off if you dont let it cure.


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 8, 2007)

And I bet no one could have done as good a job as Al!


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah I hear tell he does a little wood workin here and there!!! LOL


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 8, 2007)

Al, why dont you give a try at making bows?? Its not that hard if you have any kind of wood working skills and the tools to do it.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 8, 2007)

Have never really considered it other than a self bow. Laminated recurves and longbows always looked too complicated to me and I know nothing about it so never gave it too much thought. I have the tools, at least I think I have, but despite being retired I do not have the time. Carving commissions eats up a lot of it but most of it is used in just having fun. Tomorrow Missing Ridge and I are going to visit Dirty Dan off tradgang for some knappin' lessons, like I really need another hobby.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 8, 2007)

If you ever want to get into Glass bow making Al let me know i will show you the little that I know. All you really need is a Band saw, belt sander, drill press and a Oscilatting drum sander is nice to have. Unless your are making your own lams you can use just those tools.It is quite addictive. I made 5 in about a months and a half and woulda made more but I felt I was annoying the heck outta the guy who's shop I was using, LOL. I dont have the tools myself to do it or I would have a pile of about 30 by now, its just so much fun.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 8, 2007)

AL

Contact  RICH LOPEZ (DROPTINE59). 

His side business is refinishing bows and I am sure he has a good supply of FULLERPLAST.  He may be able  hook you up with just enough to do the job.  Tell him I referred you and I am personally asking him for his help.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 9, 2007)

AL

Contact  RICH LOPEZ (DROPTINE59). 

His side business is refinishing bows and I am sure he has a good supply of FULLERPLAST.  He may be able  hook you up with just enough to do the job.  Tell him I referred you and I am personally asking him for his help.


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 9, 2007)

I have some Fullerplast, and I tried to help Al.  But, Nooooooo, he has something better to do this weekend!
Jack, you are right, Rich is a first rate guy and I wouldn't hesitate to send a prized bow to him.
Dan


----------



## Al33 (Oct 9, 2007)

OconeeDan said:


> I have some Fullerplast, and I tried to help Al.  But, Nooooooo, he has something better to do this weekend!
> Jack, you are right, Rich is a first rate guy and I wouldn't hesitate to send a prized bow to him.
> Dan


 Just hold on a dang minute, I said I would let you know if the poly didn't work out.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 9, 2007)

RICH did one for me.

G O R G E O U S ! !


----------

